# El buy and hold está generando una escabechina



## Dr Zar (6 Ene 2023)

Os han engañado con el buy and hold cuentas en -50%,-60%… me vienen clientes llorando porque les están haciendo un boquete tremendo acciones como Amazon,meta,apple,Microsoft,nvidia,netflix,tesla etc…los judíos saben cómo invierte el minorista y los están friendo


----------



## Invekt (6 Ene 2023)

Te falta BABA


----------



## Lego. (6 Ene 2023)

Este es el gráfico del Nasdaq hasta enero 2022.



La subida vertical hasta DUPLICAR los valores de 2019 se dió mientras la economía real se estaba descomponiendo, shock de suministros, de demanda, de deuda, de confianza...

¿Quién podría haber imaginado que se hundiría? No se podía de saber.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Ene 2023)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Os han engañado con el buy and hold cuentas en -50%,-60%… me vienen clientes llorando porque les están haciendo un boquete tremendo acciones como Amazon,meta,apple,Microsoft,nvidia,netflix,tesla etc…los judíos saben cómo invierte el minorista y los están friendo



el buy and hold en blue chips es garantía d éxito, no en un sector tan volátil como los FAANG


----------



## Strategos (6 Ene 2023)

La fiesta aún está comenzando. Cuando el Nasdaq haya caído 60-80% y es Sp500 un 40-50% desde máximos. Muchos saldrán en pérdidas de esas acciones que comentas, perseguidos por el pánico, a ese fenómeno se le llama capitulación y creo que lo veremos en este primer semestre de 2023.

El que se guarde liquidez para entrar cuando todo haya caído será el que obtenga mayor rentabilidad.


----------



## Naruto (6 Ene 2023)

Strategos dijo:


> La fiesta aún está comenzando. Cuando el Nasdaq haya caído 60-80% y es Sp500 un 40-50% desde máximos. Muchos saldrán en pérdidas de esas acciones que comentas, perseguidos por el pánico, a ese fenómeno se le llama capitulación y creo que lo veremos en este primer semestre de 2023.
> 
> El que se guarde liquidez para entrar cuando todo haya caído será el que obtenga mayor rentabilidad.



A partir de 30-35% SP ya es una buena garantía a medio plazo.. si esperas y te sale bien genial, pero no sé si sale a cuenta no entrar hasta un 40-50% 

Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Strategos (6 Ene 2023)

Naruto dijo:


> A partir de 30-35% SP ya es una buena garantía a medio plazo.. si esperas y te sale bien genial, pero no sé si sale a cuenta no entrar hasta un 40-50%
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk



En teoría un punto bueno de entrada es cuando se empiece a crear una estructura en el gráfico semanal con máximos y mínimos crecientes.

Por ejemplo ahora sí el Sp500 superará los 4100 puntos (el último máximo), ese sería el punto de entrada. La parte inicial de la subida te la pierdes, pero así te evitas comer las bajadas.

Ahora mismo el Sp500 tiene una estructura claramente bajista, máximos y mínimos decrecientes.


----------



## bomberotorero69 (6 Ene 2023)

Strategos dijo:


> La fiesta aún está comenzando. Cuando el Nasdaq haya caído 60-80% y es Sp500 un 40-50% desde máximos. Muchos saldrán en pérdidas de esas acciones que comentas, perseguidos por el pánico, a ese fenómeno se le llama capitulación y creo que lo veremos en este primer semestre de 2023.
> 
> El que se guarde liquidez para entrar cuando todo haya caído será el que obtenga mayor rentabilidad.



A que nivel del sp500 vamos a ver suelo? Venga, comenta.


----------



## Strategos (6 Ene 2023)

bomberotorero69 dijo:


> A que nivel del sp500 vamos a ver suelo? Venga, comenta.



Eso no lo sabe nadie.

Aquí te dejo 4 posibilidades:

La más optimista:3200
Una de las posibles:2700
Otra de las posibles: 2200 (Está última sería el equivalente a la de 2008)
Una pesimista: 1600

Si supiera lo que va a caer de verdad, sería millonario jajaja


----------



## sam (6 Ene 2023)

Hay dogmas de fe en el mundo de la inversión y las Finanzas que no se sostienen ante un análisis matemático mínimamente escrupuloso.


----------



## Action directe (6 Ene 2023)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Os han engañado con el buy and hold cuentas en -50%,-60%… me vienen clientes llorando porque les están haciendo un boquete tremendo acciones como Amazon,meta,apple,Microsoft,nvidia,netflix,tesla etc…los judíos saben cómo invierte el minorista y los están friendo



Con DCA dudo que la gente tenga esas pérdidas; y diversificando y mirando un poco las valoraciones y viabilidades de lo que compras, alguna te puede salir rana, pero en general no tienes un -60% en la cartera. Aunque de todas formas, algunas veces si que va bien ir rotando cartera, cuando ves valoraciones muy locas o acaba pesandote mucho en la cartera una sola acción/sector


----------



## Que viene (6 Ene 2023)

Action directe dijo:


> Con DCA dudo que la gente tenga esas pérdidas; y diversificando y mirando un poco las valoraciones y viabilidades de lo que compras, alguna te puede salir rana, pero en general no tienes un -60% en la cartera. Aunque de todas formas, algunas veces si que va bien ir rotando cartera, cuando ves valoraciones muy locas o acaba pesandote mucho en la cartera una sola acción/sector



Con DCA, en lugar de perder un 60% de 20000€, lo mismo pierden un 30% de 40000€ o un 15% de 80000€.


----------



## Covid-8M (6 Ene 2023)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Os han engañado con el buy and hold cuentas en -50%,-60%… me vienen clientes llorando porque les están haciendo un boquete tremendo acciones como Amazon,meta,apple,Microsoft,nvidia,netflix,tesla etc…los judíos saben cómo invierte el minorista y los están friendo



Sera que compraron hace poco. Si entraron en prepandemia no deben llorar tanto. Que tengan un poco de paciencia. Por eso se llama buy and hold y no buy and cry. Conste que yo soy voy comprando y vendiendo con los ciclos lunares


----------



## protocolocon (6 Ene 2023)

También es que tienes que distinguir entre hacer buy and hold en coca cola o en banco popular... Pero vamos me hace gracia que siempre que se hablan de las caídas, parece que todo el mundo ha invertido justo en máximos... Muchos inversores que hacen buy and hold llevan aún buenas plusvalías ya que compraron a precios que ya NO se volverán a ver... Así funciona la bolsa.

Gente que hace buy and hold, DCA, gente que hace trading, y gente "permabear" que siempre es bajista y para quien los precios nunca son suficientemente bajos para entrar (por lo que siempre están fuera de mercado)


----------



## Drewcastle (6 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> Este es el gráfico del Nasdaq hasta enero 2022.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318313
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta cierto punto si se podia saber, habia que mirar lo que hacia la FED. 
Lo mismo pero al contrario cuando han empezado con la subida de tipos y la reduccion del balance.


----------



## Redoneon (6 Ene 2023)

Si fueran burbujeros no habrían invertido sus ahorros con unas perspectivas tan optimistas, pero a ver quien les lleva la contraria a los testigos de "están las terrazas llenas (de gente consumiendo con deuda)". Ahora a esperar a que les entre el pánico y podamos ver como tienen razón todos aquellos fondos que están acumulando contratos en corto desde junio de 2022


----------



## Javier.Finance (6 Ene 2023)

Pues yo dentro de nada voy a seguir comprando, como cada año.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Ene 2023)

invierte siempre con los narigudos...


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 Ene 2023)

Palurdo.
Buy and hold es durante años.
Tú que clientes vas a tener si no sabes ni eso


----------



## _Ñocla_ (7 Ene 2023)

bomberotorero69 dijo:


> A que nivel del sp500 vamos a ver suelo? Venga, comenta.




El suelo ya ha pasado, fue el 12 de Octubre de 2022, 3577.

Sino al tiempo.


----------



## _Ñocla_ (7 Ene 2023)

Strategos dijo:


> La fiesta aún está comenzando. Cuando el Nasdaq haya caído 60-80% y es Sp500 un 40-50% desde máximos. Muchos saldrán en pérdidas de esas acciones que comentas, perseguidos por el pánico, a ese fenómeno se le llama capitulación y creo que lo veremos en este primer semestre de 2023.
> 
> El que se guarde liquidez para entrar cuando todo haya caído será el que obtenga mayor rentabilidad.



El SP 500 no va a caer un 50 %, ya ha caído un 25% en los tres primeros trimestres de 2022 y ya está dando signos de estabilidad. 

Pero si quieres, cuando caiga el 50 % como tú dices, subes el hilo y me citas.


----------



## MadMack (7 Ene 2023)

protocolocon dijo:


> También es que tienes que distinguir entre hacer buy and hold en coca cola o en banco popular... Pero vamos me hace gracia que siempre que se hablan de las caídas, parece que todo el mundo ha invertido justo en máximos... Muchos inversores que hacen buy and hold llevan aún buenas plusvalías ya que compraron a precios que ya NO se volverán a ver... Así funciona la bolsa.
> 
> Gente que hace buy and hold, DCA, gente que hace trading, y gente "permabear" que siempre es bajista y para quien los precios nunca son suficientemente bajos para entrar (por lo que siempre están fuera de mercado)



Es que la mayoría de la gente entra en máximos. 
Cuando algo va bien o se pone de moda sube. Como sube se compra más y sube más. Al final cuando más caro está es cuando más gente entra de golpe, porque tienen la sensación de que casi imposible que algo que ha subido de manera tan contundente caiga rápido (la falacia del jugador) 

Llegados a esa situación la gente que sabe, lo detecta y saca su dinero. Cuando se hace más evidente, mucha más gente saca su dinero y así es como se pinchan las burbujas. 

Hay mucha gente defendiendo una acción porque según ellos su producto es muy bueno. Parece que nadie les ha dicho que el producto puede ser bueno, pero aún así la acción ser cara.


----------



## MadMack (7 Ene 2023)

_Ñocla_ dijo:


> El suelo ya ha pasado, fue el 12 de Octubre de 2022, 3577.
> 
> Sino al tiempo.



De análisis macro vas bien servido por lo que veo.


----------



## Strategos (7 Ene 2023)

_Ñocla_ dijo:


> El SP 500 no va a caer un 50 %, ya ha caído un 25% en los tres primeros trimestres de 2022 y ya está dando signos de estabilidad.
> 
> Pero si quieres, cuando caiga el 50 % como tú dices, subes el hilo y me citas.




Puse caída de un 40-50% desde máximos. Si los máximos fueron 4800, veo posible una caída a 2200-2800.


----------



## _Ñocla_ (7 Ene 2023)

MadMack dijo:


> De análisis macro vas bien servido por lo que veo.



Si, claro, claro. Cuando vuelva a bajar de ahí me citas y subes el hilo.


----------



## bomberotorero69 (7 Ene 2023)

_Ñocla_ dijo:


> El suelo ya ha pasado, fue el 12 de Octubre de 2022, 3577.
> 
> Sino al tiempo.



No se. Se me antoja que en usa van las empresas tochas a sacar los malos resultados ahora y que.. si, em realidad 3600 es un soporte. Puede ser si que ya sea ahora todo lateral y ir canaleando.


----------



## fayser (7 Ene 2023)

El NASDAQ tiene hoy el mismo nivel que en Julio de 2020.

El que compró en 2010 e hizo "buy and hold" todavía le saca un 400% a su inversión, sin contar los dividendos que pueda llevar cobrados.


----------



## _Ñocla_ (7 Ene 2023)

Strategos dijo:


> Puse caída de un 40-50% desde máximos. Si los máximos fueron 4800, veo posible una caída a 2200-2800.



Si, te he entendido. 

Yo en cambio digo que el suelo ya fue el 12 de octubre de, 2022, 3577, lo que representó una caída de un 25% desde el máximo.


----------



## bomberotorero69 (7 Ene 2023)

_Ñocla_ dijo:


> Si, te he entendido.
> 
> Yo en cambio digo que el suelo ya fue el 12 de octubre de, 2022, 3577, lo que representó una caída de un 25% desde el máximo.



El problema, personalmente mi problema, es que me creo los dos escenarios. Veo el SP yendo al guano a 2000 y algo, pero también hay señales de que quizás ya ha corregido, esta laninflaion controlada, los bonos se están estabilizando... Ahora es solo que la economía corrija y listo, es decir... Ir subiendo poco a poco. Veo los dos.


----------



## RatRace (7 Ene 2023)

Engañado por llevar 1 año en pérdidas? la estrategia de buy and hold es ir a medio-largo plazo y no vender bajo ningún concepto. No entiendo como se puede generar una escabechina solo 1 año después, no se está ejecutando correctamente la estrategia pues.


----------



## OvEr0n (7 Ene 2023)

Los apostoles del buy and hold suelen ser fans de los cuentos de la lechera que se la menean viendo graficos a largo plazo. Sueñan con plusvalias de +300%, +500%... Basicamente son ludopatas que piensan que la inversión debe dar rentabilidades como en el casino. A toro pasado cojon visto. No sé como habia ostias por meterse en ponzis como madoff que ofrecian un 10/12% siendo tan facil esos 200,300%... Desde que se "democratizó" y facilitó el chafardeo en mercados financieros nis pensamos que la volatilidad es norma y deseable. Un buen inversor en renta variable no busca esas figuras de rentabilidad ni se cree los cuentos de la lechera. Al dinero como a la mujer siempre hay que tenerlo vigilado de cerca. Nada de echarse a dormir.


----------



## Strategos (7 Ene 2023)

bomberotorero69 dijo:


> El problema, personalmente mi problema, es que me creo los dos escenarios. Veo el SP yendo al guano a 2000 y algo, pero también hay señales de que quizás ya ha corregido, esta laninflaion controlada, los bonos se están estabilizando... Ahora es solo que la economía corrija y listo, es decir... Ir subiendo poco a poco. Veo los dos.



Ahora lo que en mi opinión hará que el mercado caiga son dos cosas:

- La principal, el balance de la Fed sigue reduciéndose, drenan liquidez del sistema. La bolsa no puede subir si hay "menos dinero en el mercado".

-Las tipos de interés seguirán altos este 2023. Es estas condiciones las empresas endeudadas quiebran, muchas no pueden refinanciar deudas por los nuevos tipos de interés. Le gente tiene menos dinero que gastar por la inflación. El paro sube. Con lo que los RESULTADOS EMPRESARIALES se verán afectados de todas las empresas y hará qué su valor en bolsa baje.

Todavía no ha habido recesión, vamos a entrar en ella, y sin que haya recesión no van a poder controlar la inflación para bajarla al 2%. Tienen que bajar inflación, para ello reducirán la demanda y para eso necesitan que suba el paro.

Este camino se ha hecho varias veces y sin recesión no hay salida de la inflación.


----------



## Kalevala (7 Ene 2023)

Una caída de 15% se cada año
Una caída de 30% cada lustro
Una caída del 50% cada decada


Asi a grosso modo.

Asi que si haces buy & hold sabes lo que te tienes que comer. No deberias quejarte.


Lo malo de esto es que tengas el dinero para algo (jubilarte, comprarte un barco o una casa, etc) y te toque el -50% justo antes de eso. en total has ganado mucho pero que te quiten la mitad justo antes debe doler.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (8 Ene 2023)

_Ñocla_ dijo:


> El SP 500 no va a caer un 50 %, ya ha caído un 25% en los tres primeros trimestres de 2022 y ya está dando signos de estabilidad.
> 
> Pero si quieres, cuando caiga el 50 % como tú dices, subes el hilo y me citas.



Anda que queda caída ; )


----------



## Teniente_Dan (8 Ene 2023)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Hasta cierto punto si se podia saber, habia que mirar lo que hacia la FED.
> Lo mismo pero al contrario cuando han empezado con la subida de tipos y la reduccion del balance.



Vaya vaya, parece que al final los "mercaos" los controlan entre cuatro


----------



## Pirrakas (8 Ene 2023)

Si eres joven deberías estar deseando la madre de las caídas. Un mercado bajista cuando eres joven es gloria bendita. Eso sí, hay que saber leer el mercado y mantener cash bueno.


----------



## javac (8 Ene 2023)

Una cosa es invertir y otra apostar.
Compre acciones de Airbus en el 2011 y no las he vendido nunca.
Compré acciones de Boeing en 2018 y no las he vendido.
Compré acciones de tesla y las vendi, no tomé la subida y no tomé la bajada.

Acciones viejas con buenos fundamentales, con dividendos y se revisa una vez al mes. 
Asi lo hacia mi abuelo y era más listo que yo

Ps también hay un artículo por ahí indicando como el crédito de la fed a Blackrock y vanguard ha hecho que se dispare artificialmente el precio del sp500

AAPL, Amazon, msft tienen modelos de negocio muy bueno


----------



## Galvani (8 Ene 2023)

Vale, ¿y que cojones hacemos los que compramos al terminar el coronarimo o algo después y hemos visto ir todo bajando y estar ya en pérdidas o casi? Que lo mismo pasó antes del virus... Es que es una gilipollez, si vas a largo te tienes que comer eso como ha pasado toda la vida. ¿O está vez será distinto y el mundo se irá a tomar por culo o se quedará lateral por años? ¿Alguien cree que los ricos van a cambiar el juego de inflar el mercado y luego hundirlo para comprar barato?


----------



## jaimegvr (8 Ene 2023)

fayser dijo:


> El NASDAQ tiene hoy el mismo nivel que en Julio de 2020.
> 
> El que compró en 2010 e hizo "buy and hold" todavía le saca un 400% a su inversión, sin contar los dividendos que pueda llevar cobrados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320077



NASDAQ no paga una mrda en dividendos, es todo growth.
Ademas el NSDQ va a caer mucho mas que el Dow.
2023:

Dow +5%.
SP 500 0%
NASDAQ -20%


----------



## protocolocon (8 Ene 2023)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Los apostoles del buy and hold suelen ser fans de los cuentos de la lechera que se la menean viendo graficos a largo plazo. Sueñan con plusvalias de +300%, +500%... Basicamente son ludopatas que piensan que la inversión debe dar rentabilidades como en el casino. A toro pasado cojon visto. No sé como habia ostias por meterse en ponzis como madoff que ofrecian un 10/12% siendo tan facil esos 200,300%... Desde que se "democratizó" y facilitó el chafardeo en mercados financieros nis pensamos que la volatilidad es norma y deseable. Un buen inversor en renta variable no busca esas figuras de rentabilidad ni se cree los cuentos de la lechera. Al dinero como a la mujer siempre hay que tenerlo vigilado de cerca. Nada de echarse a dormir.



¿Sueños? Yo empecé en 2011 con DCA y buy and hold y aquellas primeras entradas llevan un 200 y pico %... Pero claro no es un pelotazo de multiplicar en 1 mes, hay que esperar años, o más bien, lustros...


----------



## protocolocon (8 Ene 2023)

MadMack dijo:


> Es que la mayoría de la gente entra en máximos.
> Cuando algo va bien o se pone de moda sube. Como sube se compra más y sube más. Al final cuando más caro está es cuando más gente entra de golpe, porque tienen la sensación de que casi imposible que algo que ha subido de manera tan contundente caiga rápido (la falacia del jugador)
> 
> Llegados a esa situación la gente que sabe, lo detecta y saca su dinero. Cuando se hace más evidente, mucha más gente saca su dinero y así es como se pinchan las burbujas.
> ...



Generalizar no es bueno, mucha gente compró bolsa en 2010, 2011, 2012 y aguantando... Conozco gente que compró la caída de marzo de 2020 (yo también hice mis aportaciones, pero yo no vendo)... No todo el mundo entra en máximos. Igual que no todos los que saben ganan de forma consistente, ya sean inversores individuales o fondos de inversión. 

En todo caso la gente que capitula y vende horrorizada es un regalo para los inversores pacientes. Bendita volatilidad y mercados bajistas, son un auténtico regalo para los inversores de largo plazo (mientras estás en los años de aportar y lejos del momento de empezar a sacar dinero de la cartera de inversión).


----------



## Galvani (8 Ene 2023)

protocolocon dijo:


> Generalizar no es bueno, mucha gente compró bolsa en 2010, 2011, 2012 y aguantando... Conozco gente que compró la caída de marzo de 2020 (yo también hice mis aportaciones, pero yo no vendo)... No todo el mundo entra en máximos. Igual que no todos los que saben ganan de forma consistente, ya sean inversores individuales o fondos de inversión.
> 
> En todo caso la gente que capitula y vende horrorizada es un regalo para los inversores pacientes. Bendita volatilidad y mercados bajistas, son un auténtico regalo para los inversores de largo plazo (mientras estás en los años de aportar y lejos del momento de empezar a sacar dinero de la cartera de inversión).



Claro lo que pasa es que los que metimos pasta un poco después del despegue del fin del timovirus, ya estamos en pérdidas o casi. La regla de invertir es aguantar... Porque nunca sabes dónde entras, por algo que este. Y tampoco puedes esperar a una crisis porque puede que no llegue y estás perdiendo tiempo.


----------



## Galvani (8 Ene 2023)

Rbotic dijo:


> Siempre llega una crisis. La paciencia es una virtud.



Vale, entras, sube y luego otra crisis... Cuando el covid fue una buena oportunidad y ya estamos otra vez abajo.


----------



## protocolocon (8 Ene 2023)

Galvani dijo:


> Claro lo que pasa es que los que metimos pasta un poco después del despegue del fin del timovirus, ya estamos en pérdidas o casi. La regla de invertir es aguantar... Porque nunca sabes dónde entras, por algo que este. Y tampoco puedes esperar a una crisis porque puede que no llegue y estás perdiendo tiempo.



Todo depende de cuando consideres que fue el fin del covid... Porque el mercado hizo mínimos cuando la incertidumbre era máxima y estábamos confinados en nuestras casas. Ese mes de marzo hice aportaciones fuera del DCA para aprovechar las rebajas y la que pillé en minimos en un vanguard indexado al msci world va con un 65% de plusvalías ahora mismo. Eso sí, si compraste Meta o Amazon, pues nones lo mismo que Apple...


----------



## protocolocon (8 Ene 2023)

Galvani dijo:


> Vale, entras, sube y luego otra crisis... Cuando el covid fue una buena oportunidad y ya estamos otra vez abajo.



En marzo de 2020 el SP500 rondó los 2300 y ahora está en 3900...


----------



## Galvani (Lunes a la(s) 7:02 AM)

protocolocon dijo:


> En marzo de 2020 el SP500 rondó los 2300 y ahora está en 3900...



Vale pero yo tengo una cartera de indexados y ha bajado bestialmente. Y eso que hay en EEUU mucho peso.


----------



## BudSpencer (Lunes a la(s) 8:33 AM)

Galvani dijo:


> Vale pero yo tengo una cartera de indexados y ha bajado bestialmente. Y eso que hay en EEUU mucho peso.



Este es el problema. Es muy improbable que los indexados funcionen durante el 2023. El argumento a favor es que el S&P 500 nunca ha encadenado dos años seguidos de pérdidas. Nunca ha ocurrido hasta que ocurre...

Un argumento fuerte en contra de tanta subida es la evolución de las cotizaciones en sólo 2 años para la bolsa de EEUU. Son crecimientos claramente ficticios a base de endeudamiento.


----------



## Funciovago (Lunes a la(s) 9:15 AM)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Los apostoles del buy and hold suelen ser fans de los cuentos de la lechera que se la menean viendo graficos a largo plazo. Sueñan con plusvalias de +300%, +500%... Basicamente son ludopatas que piensan que la inversión debe dar rentabilidades como en el casino. A toro pasado cojon visto. No sé como habia ostias por meterse en ponzis como madoff que ofrecian un 10/12% siendo tan facil esos 200,300%... Desde que se "democratizó" y facilitó el chafardeo en mercados financieros nis pensamos que la volatilidad es norma y deseable. Un buen inversor en renta variable no busca esas figuras de rentabilidad ni se cree los cuentos de la lechera. Al dinero como a la mujer siempre hay que tenerlo vigilado de cerca. Nada de echarse a dormir.



Precisamente la estrategia buy&hold es lo último que haría un ludópata.


----------



## OvEr0n (Lunes a la(s) 9:33 AM)

Funciovago dijo:


> Precisamente la estrategia buy&hold es lo último que haría un ludópata.



Un apostol de algo no tiene porqué precisamente aplicarse el cuento de lo que predica. Es a lo que me refiero. Y suele ser norma, lease zurdos ricos, dispensadores de moralidad promiscuos o ladrones, gente que va de digna y no conoce la verguenza... Y asi. En españa no se invierte, se especula. Poquisima gente de a pie puede permitirse tener 10 años congelados en una accion un dineral. Los foros estan llenos de gente que dice que compró Bitcoins a 5 dolares y vendio a 60K, gente que dice que compro amazon a pocos dolares y casualmente solo vendió cuando toco maximos... nunca cuando llevaban un +10%, +20% o +100%... siempre en el cenit... El cuento de la lechera.


----------



## MadMack (Lunes a la(s) 2:06 PM)

protocolocon dijo:


> Generalizar no es bueno, mucha gente compró bolsa en 2010, 2011, 2012 y aguantando... Conozco gente que compró la caída de marzo de 2020 (yo también hice mis aportaciones, pero yo no vendo)... No todo el mundo entra en máximos. Igual que no todos los que saben ganan de forma consistente, ya sean inversores individuales o fondos de inversión.
> 
> En todo caso la gente que capitula y vende horrorizada es un regalo para los inversores pacientes. Bendita volatilidad y mercados bajistas, son un auténtico regalo para los inversores de largo plazo (mientras estás en los años de aportar y lejos del momento de empezar a sacar dinero de la cartera de inversión).



No se si es que no has entendido mi mensaje. Si digo la mayoría, ya estoy diciendo que otra gente hizo cosas distintas. 

He esplicado como funciona la mente de la masa según mi opinión. 

Yo no lo hago así, y por lo escribes tu tampoco. 


También te digo que sobre el papel es muy fácil seguir la estrategia. La realidad es bien distinta. 

Recuerda que un economista es alguien capaz de predecir el pasado. Y es si miras para atrás todo parecía muy evidente y sencillo, pero muy pocos son los que aciertan.


----------



## protocolocon (Lunes a la(s) 2:13 PM)

MadMack dijo:


> No se si es que no has entendido mi mensaje. Si digo la mayoría, ya estoy diciendo que otra gente hizo cosas distintas.
> 
> He esplicado como funciona la mente de la masa según mi opinión.
> 
> ...



Jejeje conozco al menos 3 casos cercanos de "voy a parar las aportaciones hasta que la cosa mejore" en 2022...


----------



## Panko21 (Lunes a la(s) 3:31 PM)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Este es el problema. Es muy improbable que los indexados funcionen durante el 2023. El argumento a favor es que el S&P 500 nunca ha encadenado dos años seguidos de pérdidas. Nunca ha ocurrido hasta que ocurre...
> 
> Un argumento fuerte en contra de tanta subida es la evolución de las cotizaciones en sólo 2 años para la bolsa de EEUU. Son crecimientos claramente ficticios a base de endeudamiento.



Pero es q un indexado es para hacer aportaciones todos los meses e ir con el mercado a 30 años


----------



## protocolocon (Miércoles a la(s) 12:02 AM)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Este es el problema. Es muy improbable que los indexados funcionen durante el 2023. El argumento a favor es que el S&P 500 nunca ha encadenado dos años seguidos de pérdidas. Nunca ha ocurrido hasta que ocurre...
> 
> Un argumento fuerte en contra de tanta subida es la evolución de las cotizaciones en sólo 2 años para la bolsa de EEUU. Son crecimientos claramente ficticios a base de endeudamiento.



Si lo ves tan improbable, supongo que abrirás cortos contra los índices ya mismo no? Sería desaprovechar una oportunidad clarísima...

El mercado hará lo que quiera evidentemente, pero yo si me obligas a apostar a que los índices vayan a subir o bajar en 2023, apostaría a que suben... Los tipos ya no van a ir mucho más lejos y seguramente antes de acabar el año haya incluso alguna bajada, el mercado ha experimentado una corrección proporcional a la subida previa tanto en precio como en tiempo... No sé dónde está el suelo pero quizás mucho más cerca de lo que muchos creen (de hecho existe la posibilidad de que el punto más bajo se viera en 2022).


----------



## BudSpencer (Miércoles a la(s) 7:13 AM)

protocolocon dijo:


> Si lo ves tan improbable, supongo que abrirás cortos contra los índices ya mismo no? Sería desaprovechar una oportunidad clarísima...
> 
> El mercado hará lo que quiera evidentemente, pero yo si me obligas a apostar a que los índices vayan a subir o bajar en 2023, apostaría a que suben... Los tipos ya no van a ir mucho más lejos y seguramente antes de acabar el año haya incluso alguna bajada, el mercado ha experimentado una corrección proporcional a la subida previa tanto en precio como en tiempo... No sé dónde está el suelo pero quizás mucho más cerca de lo que muchos creen (de hecho existe la posibilidad de que el punto más bajo se viera en 2022).



Para abrir cortos hay que acertar con los tiempos. Eso sólo funciona a quienes son capaces de manipular el mercado, para los demás es una lotería.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Miércoles a la(s) 8:36 AM)




----------



## Scarjetas (Miércoles a la(s) 9:53 AM)

Buenos días, muy buenos comentarios todos, este va a ser un buen hilo.
Al OP, si tus clientes, llevan esa perdida, lo más seguro, es que hayan caído en las tres bulltrap que se prepararon el año pasado. 
De ahí están viniendo las escabechinas. Seguro que están comprando más en lo medio-alto del bull trap, sino no me explico que le pueda bajar la cartera un -60% haciendo buy & hold.


----------



## protocolocon (Miércoles a la(s) 2:50 PM)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Para abrir cortos hay que acertar con los tiempos. Eso sólo funciona a quienes son capaces de manipular el mercado, para los demás es una lotería.



Hombre puedes vender calls para embolsarte la prima, o comprar puts con el vencimiento que deseas, siempre se pueden hacer cosas si se ve claro...


----------



## BudSpencer (Miércoles a la(s) 4:57 PM)

protocolocon dijo:


> Hombre puedes vender calls para embolsarte la prima, o comprar puts con el vencimiento que deseas, siempre se pueden hacer cosas si se ve claro...



Es la misma lotería. No recomiendo a nadie usar opciones salvo que realmente quiera comprar o vender.


----------



## Manteka (Miércoles a la(s) 5:12 PM)

Si baja, compro más. Igual que con el bitcoin.
En Nvidia estoy en -40%.
Pero en algunas empresas paco del SP estoy en +80%

Estoy tratando de evitar empresas judías, pero es casi imposible.


----------



## porcospin (Miércoles a la(s) 5:37 PM)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Os han engañado con el buy and hold cuentas en -50%,-60%… me vienen clientes llorando porque les están haciendo un boquete tremendo acciones como Amazon,meta,apple,Microsoft,nvidia,netflix,tesla etc…los judíos saben cómo invierte el minorista y los están friendo



Hablas de un "Buy and Hold" concreto de cierto mercado y empresas especificas con cotizaciones altisimas ¿"burbujeadas"?

Esta claro que no tiene nada que ver con aquel que este haciendo "buy and hold" con Grifols, Enagas o Galp (por poner algunas)


----------

